# Unknow BIOS ERROR 9220 bei ASUS P5SD2-VM



## martinvomsee (9. November 2008)

Hallo Leute

Erst mal guten tag, ich bin ein alter Hase (56 Jährig) und habe ein neus Problem:
Gestern kaufte ich mit ein ASUS Mainboard P5SD2-VM, mit allem drum und dran, was so ein PC alles braucht.
So, ertmals kannte das Board den neuen Prozessor Intel Core 2 Duo E5200 nicht, nach dem Bios-Update erkannte es den Proz. NAch dem Naustart lief alles problemlos  durch und ich ging wieder ins BIOS um den Startvorgang auf CD zu stellen.
Speichern, beenden und neustarten:
Nun kommt die Fehlermeldung:

UNKNOW BIOS ERROR 9220, press F1 ......

Nach dem Start von VISTA brach der PC den Installationsvorgang ab 

Blauer Bildschirm und irgendeine Meldung, die ich alter Mann verlegt habe, irgendwas von PC sei nicht mit ACPI konform ?  Bevor ich nun nochmals loslege.....:

Kennt hier jemand eine Lösung oder weiss warum das so ist?
mfg
MArtin


----------



## martinvomsee (9. November 2008)

Ein Hardware-Handbuch von 2006 ist wohl die denkbar schlechteste Lösung
mfg
Martin


----------



## Karlzberg (9. November 2008)

Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt:
Du schreibst, "Nach dem Start von VISTA brach der PC den Installationsvorgang ab". Ist Vista nun fertig installiert, oder meinst du mit dem Installationsvorgang die Vista-Installation? 

Zwei Dinge kämen mir in den Sinn, die das Problem auslösen könnten, jedoch bin ich mir da nciht wirklich sicher:
1.) Dein Netzteil ist recht alt. Unser schlaues Wikipedia sagt:
"_ACPI funktioniert nicht auf älterer Hardware. Für volle ACPI-Unterstützung müssen sowohl die Hauptplatine mit ihrem Chipsatz, Timer und BIOS als auch das Betriebssystem und teilweise auch die CPU ACPI-fähig sein. Des Weiteren wird ein Netzteil nach ATX 2.01 oder neuer benötigt_."
2.) Was ich mir nur sehr schwerlich vorstellen kann: Hast Du eine OEM-Version von Vista?

Wenn es wirklich nur das ACPI-Problem ist, solltest Du durch deaktivieren der Funktion im BIOS Dein Problem beheben können. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber trotzdem nochmal die Fehlermeldung ansehen und gucken, ob man nicht nähere Informationen daraus ziehen kann. Sollte dann tatsächlich das Netzteil als Ursache angegeben sein, kannst Du dann über einen Neukauf nachdenken. Muss aber nciht sein, denn -wie gesagt- kannst Du diese Energiesparfunktion auch im BIOS deaktivieren. Andererseits ist Energiesparen aber nie verkehrt. Je nachdem, wie lange Dein Rechner läuft, macht sich das nämlich durchaus sehr stark auf der Stromrechnung bemerkbar.


----------



## martinvomsee (9. November 2008)

Hallo Karlberg

Vielen Dank für Deine rasche Antwort:

VISTA kann nicht installiert werden, es bricht ab,
XP kann auch nicht installiert werden, bricht ebenfalls ab,

Fehlermeldung lautet: Das BIOS ist nicht voll ACPI kompatibel, fordern Sie beim Systemhersteller ein aktualisiertes BIOS an oder beuschen Sie die Webseite hardwareupdate......

Sollte kein aktualisiertes blablabla deaktivieren Sie SCPI blablabla
Das sollte nicht der Sinn der Uebung sein.

Das Bios ist aktualisiert ab ASUS HP, version vom 9.10.2008
Das Ganze mit XP und Vista, und ja es sind beides SB-OEM Versionen, 

Ich denke, dass ich das Mainboard tauschen muss.
mfg
Martin


----------



## martinvomsee (9. November 2008)

NAchtrag Bildschirm-Foto kann auf Nachfrage gerne zugestellt werden.


----------



## Karlzberg (9. November 2008)

Ans BIOS, bzw. das Mainboard möchte ich nicht so recht glauben. Ist ja nicht ganz so alt, ausserdem sollte das Board selbst die Spezifikation für das ACPI vorgeben. 
Wenn, dann tippe ich eher auf ein anderes Bauteil. 
Davon abgesehen, bin ich dennoch nicht ganz überzeugt von dem Board, was aber daran liegen mag, dass ich generell Boards mit Grafikchipsatz nicht mag. 

Was Du nun machen kannst:
Deaktiviere für den Installationsvorgang das ACPI im BIOS und spiele nach erfolgreicher Installation den Hotfix von Microsoft auf. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/840172/de
Dort ist zwar von Win2000 die Rede, probieren kannst Du es dennoch. Im schlimmsten Fall müsstest Du Windows abermals neu installieren. 
Klappt der Hotfix problemlos, kannst Du das ACPI im BIOS wieder aktivieren und es sollte alles reibungslos funktionieren.


----------



## martinvomsee (9. November 2008)

Also der Stand der Dinge:
ACPI abgestellt, bootet, lädt Treiber, will Windows starten, Bildschirm
bleibt schwarz, keine Fehlermeldung aber der PC bootet wieder neu.
Meldet: unknow BIOS Error 9020 und etliche mehr........
Das Netzteil habe ich getauscht, leider habe ich keine PCI-E oder
PCI Graka, keine anderer Proz und keine anderen RAM vorrätig, werde
morgen mal zum "Fachhandel" (Mainboard lieferanten gehen und schauen
was der dazu meint.
Schönen Sonntag noch wünscht Euch
Martin


----------

